# Which red clay?



## ta3s2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi i wanted to help enrich my plants and i chose to add red caly but which one is it? is it the red clay soil or the red "clay" that you use for pottery? and is this one is good to use? http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc1608


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

The red polymer from Michael’s is likely not real clay, and has some red coloring and additives in it to keep it soft until baked, so it is better if you go to your local pottery club and get a block of pure clay without any additives. Or go into the woods or your backyard and dig about a foot down until you hit the clay layer. Natural clay has lots of minerals, and is not always red. Red/orange clay is indicative of rich iron content.


----------



## ta3s2 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it would be hard finding clay in an apartment backyard  well ill try and find a pottery store. i think this is better for long time iron supplement right?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

I've shopped at Michael's for a clay and was able to find a product there called "Air dry Modeling Clay - Terra Cotta". (http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc0594). I asked the company that makes it, Amaco, about the product and asked if it was actual clay and not just a bunch of polymers. They responded:



> Our air dry modeling clay is natural clay with food grade hardeners and contains no polymers. It does have antibacterial agent to prevent mold so if it is for gardening purposes I would use our clays manufactured for ceramics as they are void of any preservatives.
> 
> The air dry modeling clay is simply a mixture of red clay and ball clay. This product should be purchased from AMACO directly as we sell this same product through art supply and craft stores where we add a bactericide which you probably do not want. The total clay content is 100% with the iron bearing material being about 80-90%.


I've made mineralized soil with the clay containing the bactericide and didn't seem to have any issues with the aquarium (although I have no check for this...). I asked about what the bactericide is, but wasn't able to get any answer from the customer service people. Hope this helps you out a little...


----------



## ta3s2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you think that i can use a terrecota clay because thats the clostest i can find to a redart clay?


----------



## Sooneycle (May 5, 2010)

*Of which Hoodia Diet pills If you ever Acquire?*

Detailed researching on hoodia weight loss supplements. Clinical studies, homework and articles about the hoodia gordonii plant as an appetite suppressant. Sound knowledge on hoodia devoid of the many marketing and advertising hype.


----------



## ta3s2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok got the same clay but its made by laguna.


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

I think im going to try to do some digging to see if I can get some clay that way. This little town doesnt have any cool stores for things like that


----------

